# Our pup got parvo!



## Bizzy930 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi everyone. My first post here in hope for anyone to shed some light on this awful disease. We adopted a GSD puppy at 9 weeks of age from a rescue this past week. We picked it up last Saturday and by the next day, our pup Kodi was in the hospital after being tested positive for parvo. He showed symptoms related to parvo and started vomiting and diarrhea the same day he was taken to the vet. Sure enough, six of his brothers and sisters were also tested positive, all currently being treated, one unfortunately lost the battle. According to the shelter, the litter had its first vaccine shots two weeks prior and was quarantine for three weeks showing no symptoms before all being adopted. 

As of today, Kodi has been at the vet for six days now. He is constantly hooked up to IV, antibiotic drugs, tamiflu etc. We check on him everyday and his condition seems the same, some days better than others but still experience diarrhea and mucus/bloody stool. Blood test shows low white cell count which is expected. Vet tired feeding him slowly but it comes out. They are trying to balance his electrolyte best they can it seems.

We are sad and worried but optimistic at the same time. We have been reading up on parvo and how cruel it is. I can only imagine the vet bill after all this but $$$ is not and issue when it comes to our Kodi.

Please share your experience. Any feedback will be much appreciated. ...

Thanks


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a dreadful disease there is no rhyme or reason to which dogs make it and which don't. They usually have to get worse before they get better. Sending prayers that yours and the rest of the pups pull through.


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

I lost a pup to parvo a while ago. Poor thing was in the hospital for a whole month. He basically went straight from momma to a metal cage then eventually passed of starvation. We miss our boy but at least he isn't suffering. And it is going to be crazy expensive, I learned that the hard way. Hope your little guy pulls through. It's honestly a coin toss but I will keep you guys in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

We have had several people on this board who had pups with parvo, so it is something they can recover from. I have no experience myself with the disease, but you'll have my prayers for your pup. 

Jelpy


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I cannot say if this will help or not, but print or e-mail your vet or decide for yourself

Seacure

http://www.becauseofbuddy.com/image...UP_-_Whole_Dog_Journal_Article_April_2003.pdf

 ^^^​ Giving meat and other high-protein foods to dogs with leaky gut syndrome or other digestive disorders doesn’t help​ because the damage prevents the food from being completely digested and assimilated. *Seacure doesn’t require*​ *digestion, so it allows digestive organs to rest while supplying the amino acids and peptides needed for tissue repair*​ *and recovery.*​ Even dogs who suffer from vomiting, chronic diarrhea, and wasting diseases can usually accept Seacure, which can be​ mixed with water and administered with a dropper or feeding syringe. Seacure is not yet available as a powder for the​ convenience of feeding dogs and cats, but most dogs are happy to swallow the capsules whole. Or, the capsules can be​ opened and the powder sprinkled over food or mixed with water.​ 

EDIT: IT does come in powder form now - 100 and 500g tubs


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*I lost a pup to parvo a while ago*
momma didnt your puppy die of a dirt impaction which complicated the parvo so he starved to death?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Any update? How is your pup doing?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry about your boy. Your in my prayers. Let us know of any updates. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warrior_mom2134 (Apr 23, 2014)

here is my experience. before we got our new puppy arwen we also had another puppy who was 4 -5 months old. she came down with parvo about a week after we got our new puppy we ended up having to put her to sleep because she was slowly starving and i don't like to see an animal suffer or people for that matter. the day after that we got my puppy the 7 in 1 shot and a powdered additive for her water called goat electrolyte to make sure she stayed hydrated just incase. i know alot of people are against the 7 in 1 shot but in my experience they are great. plus i like giving my puppy her shots i have a medical back ground so i dont see a problem with it. some people might. but anyway, i gave her the goat electrolyte every morning. she drank it no problem. now my puppy also has diarrhea anyway and i was already giving her 100% pure pumpkin every day as well so that helped with that it is slowly getting better. then after doing some extensive research i also found that putting coconut oil on your dogs food will 1) fight any parasites he/she may ave and 2)it is a natural antibiotic. so i have been doing this with her food as well and so far about three weeks after having to put our other puppy to sleep my puppy has not shown any signs of parvo. her diarrhea has gotten better she has not thrown up once and she eats all of the food i put out for her. if you want to do the pumpkin and coconut oil thing here are the guidelines 
pumpkin:
This festive gourd is a miracle food for dogs. Good for both diarrhea and constipation, canned pumpkin (not raw, not the sugary, spicy pie filling) is loaded with fiber and beta-carotene, which the body converts to vitamin A. Don’t give Buddy a lot of it—too much A is highly toxic to dogs—but a couple of teaspoons a day for little pups, or a couple of tablespoons for big boys, should keep them right on track.

Read more: http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-nutrition/Dog-Nutrition-A-to-Z#ixzz2zm4ZAptv
coconut oil:
The recommended dose is pretty easy; just give a teaspoon of coconut oil per 10 pounds of dog, or you can give a table spoon per 30 pounds. Start with about 1/4 the recommended dosage and build up to the recommended level over 3-4 weeks, as sometimes flu-like symptoms can appear if you hurried it right away.

Benefits of Coconut Oil For Dogs | The Dogington Post

please go and read these for future use they have been amazing for me and my puppy


----------



## Bizzy930 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Kodi was released from the vet two days ago. Nine days and $$$ later..... The day we picked him up, he was alert and crying like a puppy. Now that he is home with us, we have a special quarantine area inside and out just for this lil' guy. He is eating (SD Prescription i/d) partially and drinking water on his own. He is still under the weather and not quite 100%. The biggest problem we have now is giving him his oral meds. He spits it out and puts up a fight every time. We tried everything; cheese, peanut butter, pill pockets, syringe etc. with little success. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bizzy930 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Kodi was released from the vet two days ago. Nine days and $$$ later..... The day we picked him up, he was alert and crying like a puppy. Now that he is home with us, we have a special quarantine area inside and out just for this lil' guy. He is eating (SD Prescription i/d) partially and drinking water on his own. He is still under the weather and not quite 100%. The biggest problem we have now is giving him his oral meds. He spits it out and puts up a fight every time. We tried everything; cheese, peanut butter, pill pockets, syringe etc. with little success.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Have you tries hot dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

do a you tube search for how to give a dog a pill
if he refuses to eat it you have to get it down his gullet one way or another
i have smashed up pills before and added a slight amt of water and syringed it to the dog
not the best way but if it is an antibiotic you need to finish the bottle


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a vet tech background and am here to help if you need. Feel free to PM me or answer on here what Kodi's medications are and I might be able to suggest some different methods to medicate him. I'm really hopeful for both of you!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Liver sausage or thawed raw patty? That is what we use for pills.


----------



## Bizzy930 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey everyone. We have been trying the peanut butter technique and its seems to work best even though it still takes a while. He is really good at separating the PB from the actual pill. Five minutes later, we see it on the floor. He is also very picky with the food, probably due to his recovery and lack of appetite. Tried the syringe with water method and he literally leaves it in his mouth and starts slobbering /drooling... Lil' guy is smarter at 10 weeks than we expected..


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have your vet show you how to pill a dog. There's a technique to getting a pill in their mouth and down the throat very quickly, but someone needs to show you how to do it. It's easy enough I can do it alone, with a 75 pound foster -- and I'm a small woman. A puppy is a breeze. It just takes practice, and being instructed on the technique.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if one can pill a cat they can pill a dog


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My female dog does not like to take pills. She is small though. 20 pounds/not a gsd. I just grab the top part of her muzzle, opening her mouth, the I shove it to the opening of her throat, close her mouth and run her throat. 

It works really well, but it took many tries to get the technique down. She is a master at cheeking the pills and spitting them out.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dumb question but how does a pup typically get Parvo?


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

If you coat the pill in peanut butter not a whole lot, just a bit, and then hold it in your fingers with some peanut butter on the fingers too. Hold you hand up above him slightly and let him take it and continue licking your fingers, it goes down the hatch before he is done licking the fingers he with the head slightly upwards (not TOO high) he can't spit it out. Works 99% of the time.


----------



## Bizzy930 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quick update. Kodi's energy and appetite is slowly progressing. On occasion, he vomits up the food he just ate.. Been sprinkling probiotic to his food. He needs to gain a lot of his weight back.. I wonder if its just new food his stomach is not used to just quite yet....


----------

